# What to finish mahogany with? Poling platform and rod holders



## Michael Champigny (Jan 30, 2020)

Want to make mahogany top for platform and rod holders


----------



## Michael Champigny (Jan 30, 2020)

I’ve seen clear non skid on top of teak I was wondering the product and application involved if anyone knows. Also some sort of adhesive to attach mahogany rod holders to gunnel of boat.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I made wooden rod holders for a wooden skiff a few years back. Sealed with epoxy then varnished. The woodwork looked nice, but was constant work.


----------



## Michael Champigny (Jan 30, 2020)

BassFlats said:


> I made wooden rod holders for a wooden skiff a few years back. Sealed with epoxy then varnished. The woodwork looked nice, but was constant work.
> View attachment 119334


Looks great. Thanks


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Boiled linseed oil rubbed in by hand


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Boiled linseed oil will work. Need to apply once a year. It can promote mold. A hard finish superior to a standard spar finish is Sikkens Cetol marine finishes with UV inhibitors and a breathable product- original Sikkens TGL if you can find it was excellent with iron oxide microscopic particles as UV reflectors worked extremely well on mahogany for a long lasting finish. The Cetol Marine by Sikkens is latest evolved product.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I used 5 coats of clear epoxy and 2 coats of Imron clear w/ UV additive on the teak spray tails during the restoration of my Challenger Skiff. Looked awesome for the 6 years I owned her and is still holding up well for the new owners.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

View attachment 119388


Michael Champigny said:


> I’ve seen clear non skid on top of teak I was wondering the product and application involved if anyone knows. Also some sort of adhesive to attach mahogany rod holders to gunnel of boat.





7WT said:


> Boiled linseed oil will work. Need to apply once a year. It can promote mold. A hard finish superior to a standard spar finish is Sikkens Cetol marine finishes with UV inhibitors and a breathable product- original Sikkens TGL if you can find it was excellent with iron oxide microscopic particles as UV reflectors worked extremely well on mahogany for a long lasting finish. The Cetol Marine by Sikkens is latest evolved product.


African Mahogany. 2 coats of epoxy, than a few coats of Captains 1015 varnish 4 years ago. Boat is kept in garage, so no long term sun exposure. Attached with 5200, on bottom, top, and sides. Zero movement, that stuff is incredibly strong, but there's also 3 attachment points, and zero flex in the hull sides or floor, which could make all the difference.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

@seapro17sv . Love those accents. I want to do that too. Also build my rubrail out of some kind of wood. Is that an FS18?


----------



## Michael Champigny (Jan 30, 2020)

GaG8tor said:


> @seapro17sv . Love those accents. I want to do that too. Also build my rubrail out of some kind of wood. Is that an FS18?


Gheenoe lt25


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

GaG8tor said:


> @seapro17sv . Love those accents. I want to do that too. Also build my rubrail out of some kind of wood. Is that an FS18?


GaG8tor, yes that's my FS18, and a few shots of my FS14 with wood trim. The rub rails, inwale's, and push pole holders are Maple.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Used Bristol stain finish for years on my Bayshore. Two-part epoxy that can be applied in multiple coats over a day. Lots of sanding involved, but when it's done, it's gorgeous.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Years ago I used mahogany to build instrument panels and rodholders for two or three skiffs.. On my old SeaCraft we used five quarters mahogany for the vertical rodholders (six on a side) attached to the center console - and the same five quarters stock for the horizontal rod holders.. We also installed a great big louvered teakwood door on the console. All we used back then was polyurethane varnish, five or six coats for the mahogany - carefully lightly sanded between coats for a gorgeous finish... That big teakwood door was oiled.... Here's a pic of that old SeaCraft.... 








work in progress








ready to fish - note the custom built livewell boxes at the stern.
It never had a seat in it - I was a lot younger then....
Having lived with the high maintenance involved I swore that I'd never go down that road again... and subsequent rigs had little or no brightwork at all.... Much as I like the look of wood on a skiff going to starboard and similar products for trim and accessories was a very smart choice - but then I'm much more a user of boats - and my gear does get used as much as possible so brightwork ? Not for this guy...


----------



## Michael Champigny (Jan 30, 2020)

Started cutting and shaping the mahogany


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Seapro. No wood on my boat. But I like and appreciate that work you have pictured. Looks good.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I like the look of bright wood accessories on a boat. I just don't have the time and energy to keep it looking nice. Pic of an old skiff of mine.


----------



## Michael Champigny (Jan 30, 2020)

BassFlats said:


> I like the look of bright wood accessories on a boat. I just don't have the time and energy to keep it looking nice. Pic of an old skiff of mine.
> View attachment 119702


Wow that’s impressive


----------



## Michael Champigny (Jan 30, 2020)

Is that oak?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Another shot of the rod holders. Ignore the fish in the picture.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Yes, red oak.


----------



## Michael Champigny (Jan 30, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## Michael Champigny (Jan 30, 2020)

Nice snook too


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Michael Champigny said:


> Nice snook too


Nice job fitting the rod holder to the hull. I would pre finish, than bed them good with 5200, and you'd have to use a sledge hammer to dislodge them. Bassflats, that's a beautiful boat, any background info?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Seapro it's a wooden skiff I designed and built a few years back roughly based on a Long Point skiff.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Anyone ever used teak. I put some under my front hatch to hold up the floor


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Teak is great to work with. A little bit heavy and expensive.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

WOW


----------

